# 4 Protektorenjacken im Vergleich



## EvilRat (10. März 2011)

gude ich hab mich ma im protektoren thread darüber schlau gemacht welche modelle für mich in in frage kämen. 
Im finale stehen 4 stück.

Dainese Impact Jacket
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/c6d8e4568655c3a3d45827074d14fa80/Dainese Impact Jacket Race 3.html

IXS Battle Jacket Evo
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a42920/ixs-battle-jacket-evo.html?

661 Vapor Pressure Suit Body Armor 2010
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...por-Pressure-Suit-Body-Armor-2010::18547.html

Thor Impact Rig SE 
http://www.enduro-store.de/driver-p...hemden/thor-impact-rig-se-protektorenhemd.php

welches ist eurer meinung nach die beste kombination aus gutem schutz und ebenso guter belüftung bei guter bewegungsfreiheit ?


----------



## hurby97 (13. März 2011)

also ich fahr jetzt keine von denen aber ich kann dir von 661 die comp pressure suit empfehlen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24906
dadurch das alles an einem netz ist, ist es sehr gut belüftet. die schultern sind ein bisschen weit aber das find ich nicht so schlimm und für den preis ist sie richtig gut.
die gelenke usw. werden durch die protektoren ziemlich warm gehalten. vorallem merkt man es am rückenprotektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilRat (14. März 2011)

geht auch der rückenprotektor weit genug runter ? is aufm bild schlecht zu erkennen


----------



## hurby97 (14. März 2011)

Ja der ist lang genug. Ist halt um die schultern ein bisschen weit aber das ist überhaupt kein problem.


----------



## Ralph1993 (14. März 2011)

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden was ich nehmen soll.

Entweder die Vapor suit 2010/2011
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/S...rch=vapor+2010

oder die Evo suit 2011
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/pr...70&type=search

ich hatte die 2010 Vapor in grÃ¶Ãe L an. War mir ein kleines bisschen zu eng. Konnte ich aber einem Kumpel weiter verkaufen.

Ich wÃ¼rde die Evo in grÃ¶Ãe XXL nehmen und die Vapor in XL. Ich werde das  Jacked nur im Bikepark benutzen oder bei einem Sprung-Spot. Also reine  Park benutzung und fÃ¼r SprÃ¼nge. ich habe Max. 170â¬ fÃ¼r die Safty zur  verfÃ¼gung. Jetzt ist halt die Frage... was ist besser..?

Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ralph


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2011)

hurby97 schrieb:


> also ich fahr jetzt keine von denen aber ich kann dir von 661 die comp pressure suit empfehlen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24906
> dadurch das alles an einem netz ist, ist es sehr gut belüftet. die schultern sind ein bisschen weit aber das find ich nicht so schlimm und für den preis ist sie richtig gut.
> die gelenke usw. werden durch die protektoren ziemlich warm gehalten. vorallem merkt man es am rückenprotektor.



sry, aber die 661 halte ich für müll... das war meine erste weste, die ich schon nach wenigen fahrten ggn. die ixs-assault getauscht hab.

verflucht unbequem und sitzen tut da nix richtig.


----------



## EvilRat (16. März 2011)

@ralph1993: ich denk mal die evo pressure suit ist nicht so widerstandsfähig dafür aber bequemer zu tragen. also sieht für mich mehr nach pulli aus. die vapor suit dagegen besitzt hartplastik protektoren, sozusagen ein + im schutz und ein - im tragekomfort.

ich persönlich werde denke ich zum dainese impact jacket greifen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. März 2011)

EvilRat schrieb:


> @ralph1993: ich denk mal die evo pressure suit ist nicht so widerstandsfÃ¤hig dafÃ¼r aber bequemer zu tragen. also sieht fÃ¼r mich mehr nach pulli aus. die vapor suit dagegen besitzt hartplastik protektoren, sozusagen ein + im schutz und ein - im tragekomfort.
> 
> ich persÃ¶nlich werde denke ich zum dainese impact jacket greifen.



ich fande die vapor vom tragekomfort gar nicht so schlecht, hatte sie ja schon in grÃ¶Ãe L an, aber war nur ein bissal zu eng.

also fÃ¼rn Park eher die Vapor, ok.

ja die dainese impact jacket is halt echt teuer.

Ich habe grade die dainese impact jacket race 3 fÃ¼r 207â¬ gefunden. WÃ¤re ja jetzt auch nicht die Welt.
Aber da ich die jacket nur im Park oder fÃ¼r Spot-jumpen hernehmen werde, kÃ¶nnte doch die Vapor reichen. Weil schlecht mÃ¼sste die ja nicht sein.?


----------



## EvilRat (17. März 2011)

schlecht isse sicher nicht nur kaum zu haben wie ich das mitbekommen habe und sauna style im sommer...komplett schwarz...finde die technisch auch sehr kool aber dass sie rein schwarz is schreckt mich ab. biken allein treibt shcon genug schweiss ich brauch da keinen zusatz 

edit: so ein scheiss die dainese jacke is nur in xxl so billig -.-


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. März 2011)

habe mir gestern die vapor 2010 in grÃ¶Ãe XL gekauft fÃ¼r 95â¬ ich finde das Ã¼berhaupt nicht teuer.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45074

... und auch noch kostenloser versand ;-)


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2011)

EvilRat schrieb:


> schlecht isse sicher nicht nur kaum zu haben wie ich das mitbekommen habe und sauna style im sommer...komplett schwarz...finde die technisch auch sehr kool aber dass sie rein schwarz is schreckt mich ab. biken allein treibt shcon genug schweiss ich brauch da keinen zusatz
> 
> edit: so ein scheiss die dainese jacke is nur in xxl so billig -.-



Freeride 1/11: Stilfehler Nr. 2 - "Protektorweste ohne Trikot tragen - brrrrrr!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (17. März 2011)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Freeride 1/11: Stilfehler Nr. 2 - "Protektorweste ohne Trikot tragen - brrrrrr!"




ja aber hallo... ich habe immer ein jersey drüber


----------



## EvilRat (18. März 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> habe mir gestern die vapor 2010 in größe XL gekauft für 95 ich finde das überhaupt nicht teuer.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45074
> 
> ... und auch noch kostenloser versand ;-)



berichte mal bitte nach ausgiebigem test wie se so is in sachen passgenauigkeit bewegungsfreiheit und belüftung
denn der preis macht sie schon attraktiv und mit weissem trikot warscheinlich auch nich so ne sauna wie ich annahm.

sind die trikots eig perforiert ? weil wenn nicht zieht ja kaum luft durch oder doch ?


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. März 2011)

EvilRat schrieb:


> berichte mal bitte nach ausgiebigem test wie se so is in sachen passgenauigkeit bewegungsfreiheit und belüftung
> denn der preis macht sie schon attraktiv und mit weissem trikot warscheinlich auch nich so ne sauna wie ich annahm.
> 
> sind die trikots eig perforiert ? weil wenn nicht zieht ja kaum luft durch oder doch ?



also ich kann dir schon mal sagen.. das ding ist luftiger als du denkst... das ist ja alles netzgewebe.. das heißt da muss ein jersey drüber oder du fährst ja halb nackt XD

bewegungsfreiheit war schon richtig gut bei der in größe L, ich habe mir ja jetzt die in XL geholt. Passgenauigkeit fand ich auch super, da der Rückenprotektor sich schön an den rücken geformt hat.

Ja jerseys sind ja extra dafür gemacht, das bissal luft zirkulieren kann, es gibt da aber auch unterschiedliche sachen. Es gibt dünnere und dickere von Troy Lee Designe habe ich ein recht helles, da kannst du sogar recht gut durch sehen wenn man grad schlecht da steht  einfach mal ausprobieren 

Genauere Daten poste ich dann noch wenn die Safty ankommt 

Bis dahin ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (31. März 2011)

@ Evil Rat:

Ich hätte für dich ein Dainese Safety Jacket zum Verkauf in der Größe XL... 

Ich selber bin damit bestens zurecht gekommen... Fahre nur viel zu selten eins, als dass es sich lohnt es im Schrank liegen zu haben! Ist wie neu und Preis ist VB... Einfach bei mir in die Fotogalerie reinschauen und da ist auch ein Ebay Link...

Und Dainese ist Dainese... Qualität ist einfach überragend und die Passform auch! ;-)

Greez


----------



## OJMad (3. April 2011)

IXS Battle Jacket EVO






Noch nicht damit gefahren.
Sitzt aber sehr gut. Rückenprotektor ist auch schön lang.
Geht sogar  noch über den Steiß, obwohl ich 1,93 m bin.
Belüftung scheint auch in Ordnung zu gehen.


So long 
J.O.


----------



## Ralph1993 (3. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> IXS Battle Jacket EVO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



krass schaut aus wie ein Ninja Turtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eckiii (17. April 2011)

Hey Ralph,

in welcher Größe hast du die IXS Battle Jacket EVO?

Bin nämlich auch auf der Suche und nur 1 cm kleiner als du 


Gruß Ecki


----------



## OJMad (17. April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Du mich meinst?

L/XL


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. April 2011)

OJMad schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du mich meinst?
> 
> L/XL



jo er meint dich.Ich habe die 661Vapor suit in XL.


----------



## Pleitegeier (17. April 2011)

Ich würde noch schauen, dass die Jackets 'Leatt-Brace-kompatibel' sind.


----------



## eckiii (17. April 2011)

Oh sorry 
hab das mit dem "zitat" vercheckt ja meinte dich OJ.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Cirest (18. April 2011)

ich verkaufe auch eine neue ungetragene IXS Battle Jacket EVO...size M/L ...bei interesse mail an mich


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. April 2011)

Cirest schrieb:


> ich verkaufe auch eine neue ungetragene IXS Battle Jacket EVO...size M/L ...bei interesse mail an mich



zufällig bei Life Cycles night powered by Scott gewonnen?


----------



## Cirest (20. April 2011)

...nein, aber bei nem contest^^


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. April 2011)

achso ok


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. April 2011)

kann dir wärmstens das poc jacket empfehlen, auch wenn es in deiner auswahl nicht auftaucht
trägt sich angehnehm und die bewegungsfreiheit ist genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

